# Really did NOT want to go this route-- Audio Physics



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys-- Not sure what really to do here. This has been such a train wreck-

I bought a set of XR3M LE drivers from Mark. I sent him a money order for his asking price and waited months to get these. Once I finally got them I was unable to install right away. I finally got them in my A-Pillar install I ran them about 9 months. The phase plugs were wobbling badly. It was not a huge priority for me at the time since I had removed them when I traded the Traverse in.

When I contacted Mark at the end of Sept he told me to send them back to him. I was on the road for a little over a month, but I sent them via FedEx insured to him Nov 12. FedEx was not able to make delivery since he was not at his address provided during delivery hours. They sat at the FedEx facility 3 weeks before they were returned to me mid Dec.

Upon following up with Mark he apologized and said he was busy and to send them again via USPS. I did send them again insured just after the new year. From there I have checked in periodically but never got a real solid answer. When I inquired about the new 8's I got very fast responses. When I inquired about my XR3M LE's the responses were slower.

I have checked in with him every 3 weeks or so and it was either " I had to send them back to the mfg to have them repaired " or " I can fix these " or " text me your address and I will send to you ". So here I sit 9 months later with no drivers, out $$$ and shipping costs. Mark was never rude, but I think in all the crap that went down the ball just got dropped.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Subd out of curiosity...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Subd out of curiosity...


.......


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> .......


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I remember reading about your phase plug issue, quite while ago. 
It is unfortunate that the issue has not yet been dealt with. 
I have nothing but good to say about the XR3m driver and the few occasions that I have dealt with Mark.
Hopefully everything works out for you, Z,...I know you're one of the good guys on this forum


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

IBcivic said:


> I remember reading about your phase plug issue, quite while ago.
> It is unfortunate that the issue has not yet been dealt with.
> I have nothing but good to say about the XR3m driver and the few occasions that I have dealt with Mark.
> Hopefully everything works out for you, Z,...I know you're one of the good guys on this forum


Thanx for the kind words. I don't know the whole deal with Mark. Like I said he was never rude and generally replied, but I think in the whole **** storm the ball got dropped.

I did just get a response from Mark, so I am hoping for a good resolution to this. I just don't like airing anything and try to give people every opportunity to come through. Things have a way of getting out of hand here on DIYMA and I don't like to see pissing contests.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

IBcivic said:


>


also subing to this thread. lol


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok didn't just talked with you about this a couple days ago about this. I have them here and plugs replaced and I thought i told you would ship them out this week. I make no excuse about the delay and all the things that have been going on and yes to an extend the ball did get dropped on shipping them back to you.

So why....... never mind. You have a tracking number tomorrow.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

P.S. It was 23 hours ago. Must had to be right before you post this not sure, but it doesn't matter You will have them back. But as I said you will have a tracking number tomorrow. I just starting to get back in the swing of things and/or back up and running.

But thread was sent my way by someone. I didn't see it as I not here much at this moment. As I working on getting back to where i was. As I said in many other threads the best way to contact me is via phone. 404-683-8626, even broke my phone over the weekend, but will have a new one tomorrow. Thank God for the insurance.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Drove back home over an hour. They are shipped. Enjoy.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Mark
I just got finished reading the train wreck thread. While I am frustrated this did not get resolved months ago I totally understand family issues furthermore compounded by business issues. I hope you have smooth sailing moving forward. 


Zac


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

No problem sir. I getting back in the swing of things and trying to caught up now. Almost there all most there. But everything happens for a reason, even it hurts us. Sometimes it takes that to show us another directions. 

Stay blessed sir, and if I can help in any other way. Please let me know.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

UPDATE-- I received a new pair of XR3M today from Mark. I would have been happy to to just have the Ironwood Phase Plugs fixed. Happy to have this resolved-- THANK YOU Mark! Hopefully you have much smoother sailing moving forward.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm glad everything is sorted out.


----------

